
Minecraft Education Edition Worlds Available for Free - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/81-web-general/13611-minecraft-education-edition-worlds-available-for-free.html
======
thomasballinger
Minecraft Education Edition provides in-game coding tools for Python,
JavaScript, and a MakeCode-style visual block editor! This would be a great
activity to do with some children I know.

But it's only available for Office 365 Education accounts, which is a product
it seems I can't purchase as an individual.

Are there any educational institutions that I can pay to give me a accounts I
could use for this? Or does anyone know what's involved in spinning up your
own educational institution that Microsoft will sell Office 365 for education
to?

------
zarski
Who cares. My kids love OSS Minetest.
[https://www.minetest.net](https://www.minetest.net)

~~~
xellisx
I wish they hadn't picked LUA for the modding language though.

------
McGlockenshire
To be clear, these are only maps for Minecraft Education Edition. The actual
version of Minecraft needed for these is tied to a "Office 365 Education"
account according to the official site:

[https://education.minecraft.net/get-
started/](https://education.minecraft.net/get-started/)

